# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Erreur "java.sql.SQLException: ORA-01008: not all variables bound"

## hamzawhy

Bonjour,
j'ai un identifiant dans ma table Client qui est autognr,mon problme est que lorsque j'essaye  partir de mon application d'insrer des donnes dans ce table comme ceci (je travaille avec jsp/servlets):



```

```

j'ai l'erreur suivante:



```

```

comment je peux rsoudre le problme svp et merci

----------


## Npomucne

Tu peux poster le code de la mthode *ajouter*

Une question : si un nom comporte une apostrophe 
ex : "Arielle d'Avillier" comment cela fait pour ne pas planter ?

----------


## jeffray03

Salut ,
si cest autogenere alors tas pas besoin de :


```

```

essaies plutot:


```

```

ou


```

```

bonne journe

Eric

----------


## hamzawhy

merci Npomucne et jeffray03 pour vos rponses,bon lorsque j'ai essay les solutions de jeffray03 voil le message d'erreur:



```
Grave:   java.sql.SQLIntegrityConstraintViolationException: ORA-01400: cannot insert NULL into ("MONPROJET"."CLIENT"."ID")
```

voila ce qu'est dfinit au niveau de JPA et la cl primaire ID:



```

```

merci encore une fois pour l'aide

----------


## Npomucne

Quand j'ai vu la chane SQL, j'ai ragi parce que a gnre facilement des erreurs.

Sinon, on a bien compris que ton problme c'est que l'autognration de l'ID ne fonctionne pas.
Si je ne me trompe pas, au vu du message d'erreur, tu es sur une base Oracle sur laquelle je ne suis pas comptent.

Cependant, tu devrais commencer par tester l'insertion ""insert into CLIENT (ADRESSE,LOGIN ...", comme jeffray03 te l'a suggr, directement dans Oracle sans passer par Java.
Comme a tu vrifies dj que cela fonctionne bien du ct Oracle (si la squence ne marche pas en Oracle, je ne pense pas qu'elle marche depuis Java)

----------


## hamzawhy

ok merci Npomucne je vais essayer

----------


## hamzawhy

J'ai essay d'appliquer cette requte pour tester:



```
insert into CLIENT (ADRESSE,LOGIN,MOTDEPASSE,NOM,PRENOM) values ('cccccccc','ggggggg','hooooooo','kkkkkk','bbbbbbbb')
```

mais toujours j'ai l'erreur suivante:



```
Error code 1400, SQL state 23000: ORA-01400: cannot insert NULL into ("MINIPROJET"."CLIENT"."ID")
```

et oui je travaille avec oracle 11g

----------


## Npomucne

Donc l on est d'accord que tu as fait l'essai directement sur Oracle sans passer par Java ?

Alors cela veut dire,  mon avis, qu'il faut rgler le problme dans la base Oracle : c'est la squence qui doit gnrer l'ID qui ne se dclenche pas.
Il faudrait peut-tre poster sur le forum Oracle pour avoir de l'aide  ce sujet.

----------


## hamzawhy

ok Npomucne merci encore une fois  ::):

----------

